# My 125 Gallon Show Tank



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Check it out!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovely tank!

Warren


----------



## SoundsFishy (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks good, nice big cichlids you have there


----------

